
Ask HN: How do you manage your passwords? - grompotr0n
What is your password management setup?
Do you use a text file, an online or offline password manager? How do you synchronize passwords across devices?
======
freddyym
Personally I use BitWarden, though recently I've been looking into other
options: [https://masterpassword.app/](https://masterpassword.app/)

